# 2 x 55w PC $129.99



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Aquarium | Compact Fluorescent Straight Pin Bulbs | Power Compact Light Fixture - Daylight & Actinic Lamps - Straight Pin - 2 x 55W - JL0021 - ThatPetPlace.com

Power Compact Light Fixture - Daylight & Actinic Lamps - Straight Pin - 2 x 55W

THIS COMPACT FLUORESCENT FIXTURE COMES READY TO WORK WITH 2 BULBS. BOTH ARE 55 WATT DUAL DAYLIGHT/ACTINIC BULBS EMITTING BOTH 460NM ACTINIC LIGHT AND 10,000K DAYLIGHT. PERFECT FOR FRESHWATER OR SALTWATER FISH, PLANTS, AND INVERTEBRATES.

*It's got saltwater bulbs*!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Posting this fixture is causing confusion. This is what I know.

This fixture is not in their printed catalog. I was going through their overstock and clearance stuff last night and saw it.

It's a regular $300 fixture for $130. TFP is saying "PERFECT FOR FRESHWATER OR SALTWATER FISH, PLANTS, AND INVERTEBRATES." Notice that TFP is saying that it's perfect for plants. It's got a 50/50 bulb. It's really not that great for plants.

At the bottom I added in bold letters: *It's got saltwater bulbs.*

I don't have any idea of the length. The picture shows the bulbs facing end to end so that would be a ~ 48" unit. But the picture looks screwy to me. It looks like they are showing a 4x55w unit.

2x55w fixtures can have the bulbs placed end to end or side by side. So, it could either be a ~ 48" fixture or a ~ 24" fixture. ?

The best thing to do is contact TFP for that information if you are interested. Here's some info:
Item Number: WB:204716 
Manufacturer: Jalli
Manufacturer Part #: 2PL3239AHB

I posted this because it's a deal at $130. I know that many of us are pinching our pennies. It comes with 55w 50/50 straight pin bulbs. You could replace them with 9325K, 6700K or 10,000K bulbs and have a cheap planted tank fixture. Also, some of the guys that have saltwater tanks might be able to use it.

I called TFP twice today and asked for the length of this fixture and Jalli's website. The people that answered the call weren't able to help. They didn't know. Their Customer Service Dept is not open on Saturday. It's only open M-F.

I Googled some but I didn't get anywhere.

So....:noidea:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That picture is of a 4x55 watt fixture, not a 2x55 watt. I think they screwed up. If that fixture was orginally $300 then that would have to be the 4x55 fixture. If it is, then that is a great deal. If not then you can get a freshwater Coralife fixture cheaper and not have to change the bulbs. 

I'm thinking Most places claim that the fixtures with 50/50 bulbs are perfect for plants, but we know it isn't so.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The picture looks like it's a 48" 4x55w fixture to me too.

I don't know what Jalli's website is. If someone does, this is what TFP lists as the Manufacturer Part #: 2PL3239AHB.

I went to several vendors' sites that carry Jalli PC's. Heck, they either show the same picture for each Jalli CF fixture or no picture at all.

This cheap fixture is beginning to make me want to say something that Richard Pryor said years ago but I can't say it here.


----------

